# Transfer Film for Rhinestones



## King of Style (Aug 4, 2006)

Anyone familiar with using Silicone Paper or Mylar Paper for rhinestone heat pressing? I've been doing some research on what Transfer Paper is better but would like to get some advice on which process is the best from someone that actually did it. Thanks


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

Himii,

I have used the mylar paper to make custom designs, have not heard of silicon paper. Are you making your own designs or placing single rhinestones? If making your own custom designs you need a paper that is sticky on one side which mylar is and is specifically made for rhinestone application. If applying single stones you don't need any paper. Apply them with the bejewler. 

Hope this helps,
Cheryl


----------



## King of Style (Aug 4, 2006)

I am making my own designs and it's quite a few crystals that i plan on applying, with this paper, is it neccessary to purchase the HOTFIX crystals or is this process compatable with both the hotfix and the regular ones that i would normally apply with the glue? Where do you purchase your Mylar Paper from? Thanks


----------



## crsmith (Jan 1, 2006)

You can purchase the mylar paper at Glue or Creative Crystal --



> is this process compatable with both the hotfix and the regular ones that i would normally apply with the glue?


I have only used it with hotfix ( I don't use the glue on crystals). You could email your questions to either website above and I'm sure they will be able to answer that.


----------



## jpla (Oct 24, 2008)

Silicon paper is better isn't it? Also I guess more expensive.


----------



## TransferThis (May 6, 2008)

You can also check out threadart.com and look under the hot fix tab for the transfer tape. You can buy it in feet or a whole roll which is 24 cm x 100 meters.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

you can also get it from www.hypnotikwear.com
rhinestones too,and we have lessons on making the transfers here,, 
Search for lessons in making Rhinestone Transfers #1
there are also lesson #2 and #3


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Mylar sticky tape, will adhere the stone to the paper while you are working with it.

silicone they will slide everywhere.
I prefer sticky tape, so i can set and forget lol


----------



## childoftheworld (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Transfer Film for Rhinestones - In Canada?*

Does anyone know of a Supplier or Retailer would have Mylar Transfer Film/Paper? Michael's?

I don't want to buy from the US because of the ridiculous shipping and custom duties. 

Once, I paid for a $20 order from Coastal Business, my shipping from FedEx was 3 x the price of what I was ordering, then I got charged custom duties...

So... it is greatly appreciated if someone could drop me the name/site of a supplier in Canada for Mylar Transfer Film/Paper.


----------

